# Subtank Nano & iStick 30W



## The Wolf (19/2/15)

Hi All 

Another noob question from me today. 

After some heavy research and 10,000 webpages  I finally decided on the Nano and Istick 30W for my next upgrade. 

Is there any reason why I should not look at this a a combo?
This will be my carry all day vape and secondly I'm not ready for the sub ohm market yet _"but will be nice to know I can go there if I want"_ so I will be running at 1,2ohm and my take is the iStick will be plenty to run NANO at 1.2ohm please correct me if I'm wrong here. 

Ty
Joe


----------



## HalfLifeZA (19/2/15)

I got my subtank recently and am using it on the ZNA50, but so far have not gone over 30W even with the sub-ohm coil.
For the 1.2ohm one, I found that around 18W to 20W was my sweet spot so I think you will be fine with the Istick

Enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another noob question from me today.
> 
> ...



Well, that's an excellent combo imo.

But personally, I would go for the the Kanger Sub Mini instead.
You might not want to build your own coils now, but that could change. So you could use stock coils or build your own in future, whereas the Nano means you will never be able to build your own coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (19/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well, that's an excellent combo imo.
> 
> But personally, I would go for the the Kanger Sub Mini instead.
> You might not want to build your own coils now, but that could change. So you could use stock coils or build your own in future, whereas the Nano means you will never be able to build your own coils.



I second this, especially since there is about R100 difference, you get the option to rebuild plus larger tank capacity, plus increased airflow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (19/2/15)

@r0gue z0mbie I agree. Mine is the mini and even though I thought I wouldn't use the RBA, I actaully ended up using it all day yesterday.
The flavour and vapour on it is amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I agree. Mine is the mini and even though I thought I wouldn't use the RBA, I actaully ended up using it all day yesterday.
> The flavour and vapour on it is amazing!



Yip, usually self made (good) coils perform better than commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (19/2/15)

agreed! my only problem is that sub-ohming at 12mg is a bit hectic to do all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (19/2/15)

The mini just sits well on the istick with 22mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> agreed! my only problem is that sub-ohming at 12mg is a bit hectic to do all day



Lol... Maybe you should dilute a bit with VG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ricgt (19/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another noob question from me today.
> 
> ...



Hey Joe.

Fantastic little combo dude, can't go wrong. I will make a little suggestion and say rather go for the Subtank Mini instead of the Nano as you will get a little more capacity and it just fits the stick perfectly. Plus you have the added benefit of the RBA section so when you want to dive into the world of rebuildable's you will not need to purchase a different tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Wolf (19/2/15)

Thank you for the reply's guy's much appreciated.

I had a look at the mini and IMO R100 for more capacity 4.5mil !!! and the option to rebuild is just bonus _hmmmm now this make sense_.

Currently use my PT3 mini's great devices but the capacity is to small _NOOB Mistake...._ and just hate to refill all the time.

thx Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt (19/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Thank you for the reply's guy's much appreciated.
> 
> I had a look at the mini and IMO R100 for more capacity 4.5mil !!! and the option to rebuild is just bonus _hmmmm now this make sense_.
> 
> ...



Nice one! Compared to the MPT3 when you take your first toot even off the 1.2ohm coils your mind will be blown...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (19/2/15)

I got the nano for my is20W, it was mind blowing, bought a mini and is30w a week later. The subtank is in another league compared to the mpt3's I say go for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/15)

Raslin said:


> I got the nano for my is20W, it was mind blowing, bought a mini and is30w a week later. The subtank is in another league compared to the mpt3's I say go for it.



So is the Nano and 20watt iStick quite a bit better than a Nautilus with the iStick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (19/2/15)

I can't say, since I did not buy a Nautilus yet. But I must say after the nano and mini ST I don't see a need for any other tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Wolf (19/2/15)

Well my order is loaded. ST mini and 30w iStick.
"_"and yet again I ordered late in the week so the goodies will only be with me Tuesday_""
Lucky my 4 week steep on my VM4 will only be concluded next week.
Will have my first VAPE on the new goodies with nice VM4  hmmmmmm MAN I CANT WAIT 

Sure came a long way in 3 months thx to ecigssa.co.za.
Month 1 set-Twisps and another set-Twisps for the Wife 
Month 2 2xMPT3 with vision 2 spinners
Month 3 _still pending....._(ST mini and iStick 30w)

Short journey but going like hell LOL

Thx again all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (19/2/15)

Awesome order bro, im rocking the 30w and a rotation between the nautilis mini amd subtank mini all day everyday, u nt gma need amythin else. Well I "didnt meed anythin else" but still got Plenty new gear lol. But turn to the istick and ST as my comfort vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (19/2/15)

The Wolf said:


> Hi All
> 
> Another noob question from me today.
> 
> ...


It will be an excellent combo. I use my ST mini at 16W with the 1.2ohm coil and it's fantastic. Just bought the 30W istick for my gf and I'm considering stealing it!
The nano is really nice and small, but I'd personally go for the mini instead. Not obscenely large and can be used as an RTA when/if you decide to go that route (I've found rebuildables to give the best quality vape and also far cheaper than commercial coils). Also over 4ml so it lasts pretty much all day

Edit: lol. I hadn't read other comments and see that most people already said what I did, even using the same wording. Sorry about the repeat advice

Reactions: Like 2


----------

